# automatizar puerta de un garage



## davidelectronico (Oct 26, 2006)

hola wenas, tengo que automatizar la puerta de un garaje en un proyecto,  en la entrada del garage hay 2 franjas en el suelo y un posted con un pulsador el cual se activa introduciendo la llave y girandola. la puerta se abre si el coche esta pisando las 2 franjas y introduce la llave y la gira en el posted, al abrirse la puerta el coche entra y al pasar por otras 2 franjas interiores la puerta se cierra automaticamente, la puerta sabe k esta cerrada o abierta por medio de dos finales de carrera uno de cierre y otro de abierto. una ves exo esto tengo k aser lo mismo para la salida del coche por lo tanto adentro tenemos 2 franjas interiores y un pulsador con llave el cual el coche deve estar sobre las franjas y girar la llave en el pulsador de llave. se abre la puerta el coche sale y al pasar sobre las franjas exteriores se cierra la puerta automaticamente... lo debo de aser todo en un solo circuito.... ALGUIEN PUEDE AYUDARME O GUIARME PARA HACER EL CIRCUITO ELECTRONICO???

las franjas exteriores: BE1 y BE2
las interiores BI2 y BI1
pulsador de llave de entrada : PE
pulsador de llave de salida: PS
final de carrera cerrado: FCPC
final de carrera abierto: FCPA

tengo 8 variables y 2 salidas. NECESITO AYUDA CON EL CIRCUITO ELECTRONICO LO ANTES POSIBLE GRACIAS....l

el motor es logicamente un motor que gira en los dos sentidos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 27, 2006)

Hola, en esta pagina tienes dos circuitos sobre el tema y varias cosas mas ,espero te ayude ,suerte un salado
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/~jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm#


----------



## davidelectronico (Oct 27, 2006)

gracios tio ! me esta sirviendo de mucha ayuda. gracias


----------

